# Quick Praise for Sleep, Ye Cursed Child



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 21, 2008)

NOTE: Some Spoilers for the latest 3 adventures, don't read if you're a player!

***

Quick background: I've been following WotBS in the background, hesitant to pick up and get addicted to a long line of products since I missed the original subscription.  The GM's Day event was great in this regard because I picked up the first 9 adventures and was hooked.  The first couple of adventures were pretty cool but there wasn't a whole lot I hadn't seen before or could craft  on my own.  What I really noticed halfway through were all of the dramatic scenes, both social conflicts and actual combats, all of which I imagine will be so memorable to my players when I get a chance to run them (From the soul-tapping shrine from Trial of Echoed Souls where you fight villains from several factions at once to fighting the massive colossus animated by Victory in O, Wintry Song of Agony).

I picked up the pdf of Sleep, Ye Cursed Child at full price today and it's pretty much what I expected:  a crazy, "dungeon-crawl" of sorts that is entirely appropriate for a race of dream creatures.  I love how weird traveling is in this realm and the metaphoric way one goes about it syncs up perfectly with the Trillith's various Damage Reduction requisites.  I really enjoy the various objectives given to the combats so just killing your opponent doesn't give the best results (the fight with Flight and Freedom esp.).  And overall, it seems like the adventure is crafted in mind to give everyone something to do (the amount of social checks, the continuing use of the Song of Forms, a rogue's ability to steal the 3 keys in the battle)  and that it has multiple outcomes for different courses of action.  If there's a complaint about the adventure it would have to be that there's not enough!  And I'd have liked to see how allies gained from previous adventures could factor in to the story like they did in O, Wintry Song of Agony.

Overall I am very happy with my product and plan on buying the last two adventures as well.  Thanks so much to Wolfgang Bauer for an awesome adventure and Ryan for continuing to deliver such quality products


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 21, 2009)

I just went back and took a look at this adventure in response to the recent thread about the trillith, and I have to wonder, for those who have made it to this adventure, how did it play out in your game?

I wish we'd had the budget at the time to get more maps, because the setting is freaky. And sadly the artist who I desperately wanted to draw Annihilation for me -- David Hendee -- seems to have given up illustration. I really wonder how PCs dealt with the many possible outcomes of the trillith plot thread.


----------

